# Baby Crow ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xkj4XqaynU&mode=related&search

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry....isn't this adorable?!? LOL.  I was looking for this video awhile back and when I had posted some other videos. I couldn't remember the title of it though, thanks for re-locating it for me

This little baby is so sweet, and the sounds are so puppy like or maybe even human baby-ish. The crow that I looked after a few years back did this too. Not with my fingers but with the food I was feeding him and if I didn't get it back far enough in his throat.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this is so sweet. We have had baby songbirds like bluejays do this only not as loud. What a sweet baby.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I pray a crow will enter my life in my near future... I just can't get enough!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


What a fun little Video...!

What a cute Baby, enjoying the 'finger' in the mouth game, and tugging!

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute video! We could always tell when one of the (wild) crow babies was being fed - "...squawk...squawk...squawk...squagugguggug.."  (That last sound was a parent stuffing a bug down the baby's throat.)


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's more then adorable! I wouldn't mind being able to spend some time with a crow they are amazing


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

This morning while working in the backyard I heard the crows carring on,when I hear crow making a racket I always look for a hawk.I looked back at the loft and all the birds were inside.It seems that the pigeons understood the warning.I could tell by the actions of the crows that some thing infront of the house had the crows all worked up.As I turn the corner of the garage I saw a crow dive into the pine tree across the street. There was a crow in the gum tree in front of my house and an other in the next gumtree this one was sounding the warning.Suddenly the one in the pine tree came out and landed in my gum tree,and the one that had been sitting there took off into the pine tree and guess who came out of the pine well it was MR. RED TAIL carring what look to be his morning meal. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> Suddenly the one in the pine tree came out and landed in my gum tree,and the one that had been sitting there took off into the pine tree and guess who came out of the pine well it was MR. RED TAIL carring what look to be his morning meal. .GEORGE


Yep, the crows are very good about sounding the warning and also trying to run the predator off. I've also seen Mockingbirds do this, and even Moe, the goose, sounds off when he knows that is something amiss in the yard .. could be a hawk lurking or pigeons fighting or who knows .. Moe sees and knows all  I do know that when I hear a ruckus be it Moe, crows, or mockers that I had better go running and have a look.

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Terry,

Thanks! Great video of the baby crow! I have saved it to my favorites in YouTube.

Last summer my wfe saw a baby crow in the street, near a trailer used as an office by the subway construction companies. She thought she would do the parents a favor by herding it out of the street, or by picking it up and putting it in a garden or somewhere safe. A parent crow flew at her, ready to attack her, and she backed off from any ideas of rescue. 

They also warn the pigeons here of hawks. We also have seagulls from the Rhein (Rhine River) here, looking for any scraps of food when it is very cold. And blackbirds in the summer, and blue jays, and some smaller birds. And green (Quaker, monk?) parrots at the local park. And ducks and swans at the parks.

Larry


----------

